# One of my rats sneezes sometimes. Is this normal?



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Hi, I bought two young rats yesterday from Aquamania. They seemed pretty healthy and happy but when I got home I noticed one of them sneezes sometimes. She only seems to do it when sniffing at something or eating. I'm using carefresh bedding, pet safe paper flakes and tissue strips as bedding, so I don't think it's this that's causing the issue.

I don't want to start trying to pick them up just yet as they're still a little skittish around me. But I'm really worried that something might be wrong with her.

They're both female hooded rats. Quite small too, but I guess that's due to their age.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Rats tend to sneeze when they go to a new environment as theres lots of smells etc.
She may settle in the next few days.
Also care fresh can be quite dusty! Not many people rate it and few have noticed there rats get mites using it.

What you need to watch for is any red stuff coming from there noses or eyes and any strange pigeon noises. That means they have a respiratory infection and needs treating with antibiotics.

Now then handle your rats as soon as possible because if you don't you'll end up with problems! Get the base of there cage plonk it on your bed and let the rats come to you whilst talking gently.
Also wear a hoody or baggy jumper and plonk them inside it.
Get them out everyday and keep doing this and they'll be soon flooding out the door wanting out!

Hope that's helped.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Oh dear I didn't realise carefresh was bad! I looked on a few sites and they said it was great! Could you please recommend a better type of bedding? I've been keeping a very close eye on her and so far she seems as happy and bouncy as her cagemate. I'll be sure to start handling them in the next few days. Thanks for the tips!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I use finacard bedding it's cardboard chopped up.
I also use megazorb sometimes.
I know some use bio cat litter which is 100% paper based.

If I were you I'd start handling tomorrow (Monday)
The sooner the better.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Yeah. I didn't want to start right away as most places say to give them time to adjust. I have been regularly hand-feeding them and treated them to a tiny piece of roast chicken each as well as some raw broccoli. I've also sat near them with my laptop and played very soft music to get them used to noises. They seem to be less timid, but still hide if I make a sudden movement or noise they don't like.

Once I get home from uni tomorrow I'll start trying to scoop them up. I'll make sure they really are both female whilst I'm at it!


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

Baby rats should be getting protein foods such chicken,eggs and fish twice a week. Then when they get to 12 weeks and over protein food should be given once a week.
They should also get fresh fruit n veg daily.
I feed mine raw and cooked but cooked potato only.
They like dry and cooked pasta.

They also like a varied rat mix if different seeds,etc.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

Ah yeah. For their base diet I feed them Reggie Rat mix (With the corn taken out of course!) I didn't know they liked pasta though! I'll certainly treat them to a few bits tomorrow and see how they take it. I'll be sure to look for some good fresh food too!

I'm so glad I joined these forums. Everyone is so friendly and has given me useful advice. Thanks!


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

That's ok, a lot of places do recommend leaving them 24 hours to settle into their new digs (although I have to admit I've always been too excited to do that!!)
My betting is that it's just new home sneezies and they should go away in the next few days. If the sneezes sound dry and aren't accompanied by a wet nose or rattling I wouldn't worry too much.
If you hold her up to your ear and you don't hear any rattling in her lungs then she's likely fine.
Scooping is a great idea for new rats, as is plenty of treats


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

There's also a good rat forum Fancy Rats • Index page
Where you can get loads of info on anything from food to cages and health to behaviour. It's free to register that way you'll see more of the forum.

The corn do you mean the yellow bits? If so leave it in. My rats love fresh corn on the cob frozen or raw.

There are other "better" rat mixes out there but most people make there own rat mixes up.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

I heard that reggie was one of the best manufactured mixes out there (not counting lab blocks or Suparat). I'll probably end up making my own mix when I get to know their tastes and needs more, but for now this food seems to be popular with my girls!

Also yeah, I take most of the corn seeds out because they're apparently very fatty and can be bad for rats in large amounts. Instead, I use them as treats so that I can monitor how much of the naughty stuff they eat


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

One of my rats Chocolate sneezes all the time. My rats use carefresh and they love it, they play in it and hide stuff in it. 

Wen we first got them over a year ago chocolate was at the vets every week for 3 weeks. Wen she sneezes now red stuff does come out of her nose but she let's me clean it licks my hand and she's as happy as larry. She eats, makes happy noises, drinks. 

Rats do have some red stuff coming out of their nose every now and then. Chocolate is fine and there is nothin wrong with her.


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

RattyCake said:


> I heard that reggie was one of the best manufactured mixes out there (not counting lab blocks or Suparat). I'll probably end up making my own mix when I get to know their tastes and needs more, but for now this food seems to be popular with my girls!
> 
> Also yeah, I take most of the corn seeds out because they're apparently very fatty and can be bad for rats in large amounts. Instead, I use them as treats so that I can monitor how much of the naughty stuff they eat


I'm afraid you heard wrong, Reggie rat food is in fact terrible. It is basically like giving children a maccy D's every night of the week, so the rats will love the food but in reality it isn't great for them.

The best food for rats is based on the Shunamite diet, at the moment I get my mix from Rat Rations (soon to be changed over to Blades mix :ihih


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

B3rnie said:


> I'm afraid you heard wrong, Reggie rat food is in fact terrible. It is basically like giving children a maccy D's every night of the week, so the rats will love the food but in reality it isn't great for them.
> 
> The best food for rats is based on the Shunamite diet, at the moment I get my mix from Rat Rations (soon to be changed over to Blades mix :ihih


Are you sure? I got all that info from AFRMA. It includes dietary info and reviews grom both rat owners and experts. Everyone agrees that it is a decent diet and has in some cases improved the health of rats! Here's some of the links I looked at:

AFRMA - Critter Critiques - Reggie Rat
AFRMA - Critter Critiques - Supreme's Reggie Rat Premium Rat Food

EDIT: It could be wrong though. I looked aroud some more and some people say it's bad whilst others say it's nutritional. Why can't everyone agree?! This is such a headache for a first-time owner! DX


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

My 2 were on that and they only had wat they wanted and left the rest. They are now on nuggets and love them, along with that they have spag bol, sweet corn, mash, vegetable biscuit sticks, sunflower seeds, egg biscuits and the crusts of my toast in a mornin.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

My girls eat all of the mix except the tiny seeds. I guess they're too fiddly for their paws.


----------



## blade100 (Aug 24, 2009)

I found with rat nuggets there poos were really smelly and soft.
Also some ready made rat mixes are too high in protein.
It's recommend that adult rats and that's 12 weeks and over should be on around 14% protein. No higher as it's not good on there kidneys. Too much protein results in kidney problems.
The seeds in reggie rat I wouldn't rate!
My lot love millet seeds,hemp seeds,linseed,sunflower seeds,corn,and pumpkin seeds. That's just some of them in my mix.


----------



## RattyCake (May 18, 2012)

But I thought sunflower seeds and corn were bad for rats...


----------



## Maltey (Nov 29, 2011)

It's not that corn itself is bad for them. It has a chemical in it that when combined with another chemical in the stomach creates nitrosamines which are carcinogenic. Sounds bad, but actually their diet would have to consist almost entirely of corn for this to be a problem. The only real issue you have is that feeding them too much corn leads to obesity as it is fatty. 
Sunflower seeds are also fatty, but fine in moderation. As long as you mix everything up then it should be fine


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2012)

RattyCake said:


> Are you sure? I got all that info from AFRMA. It includes dietary info and reviews grom both rat owners and experts. Everyone agrees that it is a decent diet and has in some cases improved the health of rats! Here's some of the links I looked at:
> 
> AFRMA - Critter Critiques - Reggie Rat
> AFRMA - Critter Critiques - Supreme's Reggie Rat Premium Rat Food
> ...


I am 100% sure 

nutrition is my thing 

Just thought I'd add my reasons as to why I think it is a rubbish food 

Although they have changed their formula a bit back so it looks more nutritionally balanced it contains many colourants and alfalfa pellets so the rats go through picking out all the colourful bits and tend to leave all the boring (healthy) bits. A lot of the commercial brands are made to be pleasing to the eye (for humans) bar lab blocks of course which is why I think a diet based around the Shunamite diet is the healthiest 

I would definitely recommend picking up a book called The Scuttling Gourmet it is a great book all about rat nutrition


----------



## donna.n (Apr 22, 2011)

They only have 2 sunflower seeds a week, and they only have a couple of corn at a time.


----------



## Derby411 (May 3, 2012)

I have only had 2 rats (stopped keeping them due to their short lives and heart break..) but 'Cheddar' ALWAYS had a sneeze.. the vet told me after a checkup that some rats can always have a sneeze (maybe from something when they are young) and she did. I believed hers was from being kept on the wrong bedding and it effected her.

(ps the wrong bedding was the pet store!)


----------

